# Famous people who ride?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

What famous (or semi famous) people are you aware of who ride fairly seriously? I've ridden a few times with Osmo Vanska (conductor of MN Orchestra) and I know that a couple of the MN Vikings have been known to show up for club rides. Mark-Paul Gosselaar and Patrick Dempsey (both actors) are apparently pretty avid road guys. 

More ??


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

Robin Williams used to have quite a stable of bikes.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure how much Ben Stiller rides, but he's a big cycling fan.

Former Denver Bronco and Denver TV personality Reggie Rivers is a an avid cyclist and occasionally entered races in the Denver/Boulder area.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

Pee-wee Herman?


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

i like to ride 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

There's this famous guy named Lance who rides.


Plenty of pro motorcycle guys ride at a pretty high level. Troy Bayliss (the man, the myth, the legend) is said to be TDF caliber - he himself said if he hadn't been a pro MC guy he would have raced bicycles. Nicky, Tommy, and Roger Lee Hayden. Ben Spies has been doing great competitively, though I'm sure most have at least heard of his national team (Elbowz). Josh Hayes and Ben Bostrom (USA famous) are both avid cyclists. The list goes on... that's actually a big part of what got me into cycling


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bobby Valentine, manager of the Boston Red Sox, was seen arriving at the ball park on a road bike several times during Spring training in Florida.

John Kerry is a fairly hard-core endurance athlete, for a guy that busy and that age. He's done the Pan-Mass Challenge, a 2-day, 200-mile charity ride. I believe he rides a custom Ben Serotta Ottrott. And he's board-sailed the 20-some miles from Cape Cod to Nantucket Island.

That's pretty cool that you've ridden with Vanska. My daughter went to St. Olaf College and sang in the choir there, and once performed with the Minn Orch under his direction.

I've heard that Conan O'Brien is sometimes seen riding on the Central Park loop.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bo Jackson


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

F1 drivers Mark Webber and Alain Prost. There was also an article in F1 Racing magazine last year of the two racing up Alp d'Huez last year during the summer racing break.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I'm not into celebrity. People are people. Actors can act. I help save lives. We can all ride together on a level field.



thanks for posting that....really.:idea:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not into celebrity. People are people. Actors can act. I help save lives. We can all ride together on a level field.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Ben Stiller looks like he can ride


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope so, because he sucks as a comedian and actor!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

David Byrne


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Imaking20 said:


> I hope so, because he sucks as a comedian and actor!


+1

George W Bush is or was a reasonably accomplished mtbr. John Kerry and Senator Scott Brown are also known to have ridden the Pan Mass Challenge charity ride elbow to elbow with Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Imaking20 said:


> I hope so, because he sucks as a comedian and actor!


You bite your tongue! Zoolander is and will always be a classic!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, I'm not into celebrity. People are people. Actors can act. I help save lives. We can all ride together on a level field.


allrighty then, glad you felt the need to share that with us. 


Robin W still has many, many bikes. We've got a new one ordered for him now, it should be pretty cool. Could be worthy of a few pics when it's done. Patrick Dempsey is for sure a big fan of cycling, he comes up to do Levi's Gran Fondo every year. He also flew up to nor-cal to attend the high school mtb league dinner w/ Levi and Odessa last Dec. His sports car racing team is doing pretty well, too. They moved up to LMP2 this season...seriously fast cars.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Conan O'Brien


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Pd*

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Joe Madden, Manager of the Tampa Bay Rays. Just saw a segment about him on Bryant Gumbel's HBO sports show. I think he's done a terrific job with the Rays - talk about a tough division! They showed him on his daily ride along a causeway/bridge along the bay. Great ride, wished I was there.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Imaking20 said:


> There's this famous guy named Lance who rides.
> 
> 
> Plenty of pro motorcycle guys ride at a pretty high level. Troy Bayliss (the man, the myth, the legend) is said to be TDF caliber - he himself said if he hadn't been a pro MC guy he would have raced bicycles. Nicky, Tommy, and Roger Lee Hayden. Ben Spies has been doing great competitively, though I'm sure most have at least heard of his national team (Elbowz). Josh Hayes and Ben Bostrom (USA famous) are both avid cyclists. The list goes on... that's actually a big part of what got me into cycling


Elbowz is a damn good team. Not sure if you guys heard about their manager, Nick, who was hit by a car riding solo to a team training ride. He's messed up pretty bad and has a long road to recovery.

Post from the team blog:
http://elbowzracing.com/2012/04/lucky-day-7-well-kinda/


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Up here in Canada, ex NHL hockey star Trevor Linden is a very avid cyclist. He does both road and MTB racing. He's a good rider, his biggest limiter is his size as he is quite a big dude.

Another actor who rides is Erika Christensen, she did Levi's fondo last year. She is currently on the TV show Parenthood and was also in the movie "Traffic" where she plays the cracked out daughter of Michael Douglas' character.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

Bobby Labonte

Bobby Labonte Interview: Cycling & Racing | Bicycling Magazine

Bobby Labonte Foundation


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

On the note of motorcycle racers, Casey Stoner rides. I remember watching a short pre-SBK race vid about Miguel Duhamel riding as well. I also heard Nicky Hayden was of TDF caliber at one point like the mentioned Bayliss.

Reggie Miller - probably the slimmest of NBA commentators - rides. LeBron James has a custom 29er by Cannondale (he owns a stake in the company). He's lost weight this year from ~270lbs, although rumor is he's still in the 250lb region simply due to the discipline of being a very built and athletic forward in basketball.

the mention of Robin Williams brings up me sighting one of his frames on the Bay Area CL. IIRC it was an older Pinarello Dogma in gold. Had his autograph, and the asking price (by a secondary owner) didn't have a major premium either.


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

Zdeno Chara rides alot


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Golf analyst David Feherty and Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Rob said:


> Cameron Diaz.


ugh triple
ugh platforms
ugh visor
ugh herd trek makes good bikes
ugh not even a jersey

wow just give her an MTB and it'll start making some sense.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> ugh triple
> ugh platforms
> ugh visor
> ugh herd trek makes good bikes
> ...


fashion police in the house


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill Walton; An avid cyclist:
.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Somebody beat me to David Feherty. There's a reason why his arm is wrapped up in that photo. He got clipped by a truck. Can't straighten his left arm now. Had to find a new golf swing.

Shemar Moore from Criminal Minds. Broke his leg in a wreck a couple of years ago. (Hit by a Cadillac).

Also Phil Keoghan, host of Amazing Race.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

"Zach" from Saved By The Bell Fame is a Cat 2 or 3 cyclist.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

^ wow really? dayum


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

Ethan Suplee , damn I have a stupid happy face in class , My name is earl is my favorite show.

Ethan Suplee Downsizes | Rapha


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Another one: Adrian Fenty, former mayor of DC, is FAST on the bike!


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Tony Kanaan - Indy car driver does Ironmans


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Michael Schumacher








Jenson Button


----------



## sr20det510 (Feb 10, 2010)

Barry Bonds- of SF Giants 

"PINARELLO DOGMA DURA ACE DI2 FULCRUM RACING ZERO CARBON 2011 BARRY BONDS OWNED"

It's up on EBAY! 

I saw it on craigslist last weekend and it mentioned him switching from Dura Ace DI2 to Campagnolo Super Record EPS.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> ugh triple
> ugh platforms
> ugh visor
> ugh herd trek makes good bikes
> ...


Are you feakin' crazy? She looks fabulous.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Are you feakin' crazy? She looks fabulous.


I said nothing about how she looks her herself, just her stuff.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Eric_H said:


> Up here in Canada, ex NHL hockey star Trevor Linden is a very avid cyclist. He does both road and MTB racing. He's a good rider, his biggest limiter is his size as he is quite a big dude.
> 
> Another actor who rides is Erika Christensen, she did Levi's fondo last year. She is currently on the TV show Parenthood and was also in the movie "Traffic" where she plays the cracked out daughter of Michael Douglas' character.


There are a number of current NHL players that ride, particularly in the off-season. Many ride stationary bikes before practice, after, or both. Some also use the stationary bike after games for a few minutes to aid recovery. This translates to a subset of the stationary bike users also riding bicycles to train or stay in shape.

I'm sure it's the same for many of the big sports. I know there are also NBA, baseball, football, and soccer players that ride (some noted in this thread already).


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Another one: Adrian Fenty, former mayor of DC, is FAST on the bike!


Fenty is the second in this paceline and the image is a link to a story about his riding and triathlons. He and his brother ride with D.C. Velo though I think his brother is more of a racer while the former mayor was just an honorary member.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Interesting that numerous motorcycle racers have been mentioned. I wonder if there is a correlation between riding motorcycles and bicycles? I've ridden motorcycles for twenty years and two of the guys in my motorcycle club ride with my bicycle club.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Are you feakin' crazy? She looks fabulous.


I'm with you on this one. Here you have a perfectly fine picture of Cameron Diaz in tights and Ventruck complains about her choice of gears. 

Noob.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> I said nothing about how she looks her herself, just her stuff.


Her stuff looks just fine to me.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Are you feakin' crazy? She looks fabulous.


Skinny calves and no quads. She's gonna get spit out the back


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

The chef Michael Chiarello comes out with my group ride.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

C'mon people with D-list and local celebs and obscure sports figures that might ride a bike. Lets talk about people we've actually heard of!

Nobody has mentioned Matt Damon, Jake Gyllenhaal, or Matthew McConaughay, or even Lindsey Lohan for godsakes!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

RON PAUL is said to ride 20-30 miles a day every day he can, and has for most of his life.

Also, Gary Johnson, of the Libertarian party is a fairly hardcore roadie and also rides MTB.

Dr. Paul challenged all the other GOP stooges to a 30 mile ride/race in the hot Texas sun last summer in response to a question about his physical fitness.

Could you imagine Newt even making it two miles?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Rob said:


> Golf analyst David Feherty and Cameron Diaz.


A golf analyst? NOW we're talking real celebrity!


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

askmass said:


> RON PAUL is said to ride 20-30 miles a day every day he can, and has for most of his life.
> 
> Also, Gary Johnson, of the Libertarian party is a fairly hardcore roadie and also rides MTB.
> 
> ...


So full of WIN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Almost all professional auto racers ride. I know a lot of the guys at the club level do as well.

The guy from My Name is Earl... what is wrong with his knee? Maybe just a weird photo?


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

1793red said:


> Zdeno Chara rides alot


And now the big guy has plenty of time to ride!!!


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ferndog said:


> And now the big guy has plenty of time to ride!!!


Could you imagine seeing him on a bike? Do they make a bike that isn't BMX size to him?


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Shannon Sharpe

NFL Hall of Famer Shannon Sharpe on his Transition to Cycling - YouTube


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Unit 91 said:


> The guy from My Name is Earl... what is wrong with his knee? Maybe just a weird photo?


That's what happens when you lose about 200 pounds.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

T K said:


> That's what happens when you lose about 200 pounds.


Wow. Did not know that.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

Tim C, the bass player from Rage against the machine is a huge mountain biker. He thanks the XTR groupset in their first album notes.


----------



## jefflichty (Aug 22, 2011)

Robin Williams with his new pinarello dogma


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Neil Peart*

Drummer from Rush. 

+1 for Charra!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Great thread.

Chef Bob Blumer is a roadie. He even had a whole episode of "Glutton for Punishment" on climbing Alpe d'Huez.
Sammy Hagar: former MTBer.
Steve Jones, Sex Pistols, MTBer.
Duff Mcagan, Gn'R, MTBer.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a few: Tony Abbott (leader of the opposition in Australia), Allan Holdsworth (UK Guitar player, lives in LA), Chad Wackerman (drummer for Frank Zappa, Barbara Streisand, James Taylor etc...), Gary Willis is MTB rider (bass player with Tribal Tech) - there's a few


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Matt Damon did the Cape Argus Tour... thought it was a tandem, with his avid cyclist older brother up front.

Matt Modine
The hamster, (Richard Hammond) from Top Gear rides


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Jorge Posada rides.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

jefflichty said:


> Robin Williams with his new pinarello dogma


Niiiice. At first I thought that was his bike-cave, and then realized it was the shop.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Billy Connolly!!!!


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse (Oct 23, 2002)

Nascar driver Carl Edwards. Russel Crowe, but I'm not sure how avidly.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I read somewhere Lebron James rides and even has stock in Cannondale.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Michael Richards. That was his Klein on the show.


----------



## PatrickVeg (Jul 24, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Bobby Valentine, manager of the Boston Red Sox, was seen arriving at the ball park on a road bike several times during Spring training in Florida.
> 
> John Kerry is a fairly hard-core endurance athlete, for a guy that busy and that age. He's done the Pan-Mass Challenge, a 2-day, 200-mile charity ride. I believe he rides a custom Ben Serotta Ottrott. And he's board-sailed the 20-some miles from Cape Cod to Nantucket Island.
> 
> ...


Wow! How cool is ALL of that!!


----------



## double_b (Jul 13, 2011)

sr20det510 said:


> Barry Bonds- of SF Giants
> 
> "PINARELLO DOGMA DURA ACE DI2 FULCRUM RACING ZERO CARBON 2011 BARRY BONDS OWNED"
> 
> ...


Maybe we have our first crossover Juicer??


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Did anyone mention Mike from American Pickers? Was the state TT champ and has owned a few bike shops.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Eric Clapton rode and raced a bit in youth and still has some bikes.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Eric Clapton rode and raced a bit in youth and still has some bikes.


Hmmm.... I wonder if he was overrated as a cyclist too.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Shawn Bradley - former NBA player rides. He was on a century ride I did a couple of years ago.








He had that bike stolen last year, but the police were able to eventually recover it. Like who's gonna ride that thing besides him? Dumba$$ burglars!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

T K said:


> Did anyone mention Mike from American Pickers? Was the state TT champ and has owned a few bike shops.


Didn't know that. Explains a lot. He's a bike junkie. When he sees an old bike, he's like a crack wh0re foaming at the mouth.


----------



## ronr2004 (Nov 22, 2011)

I was Owen Wilson on a single speed the other day- looking very downtown EV.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

David Beckham:
View attachment 255657


Eliza Dushku
View attachment 255658


J Lo ( at least she is trying)
View attachment 255659


John Kerry:
View attachment 255660


Cheryl Crow:
View attachment 255662


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2008/09/celebrities-who-ride-their-bicycles.html?m=1


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess it depends on the circles one is in. Feherty has actually gained some main stream traction with his interview show, "Feherty". My guess is that 10 times the people that know who Feherty is vs. say George Hincapie.

And for what it's worth, I find it interesting that you invalidated this entire thread in your first post, then find it necessary to make a negative comment regarding somebody elses participation in the next. Seems like one would want to either back out, and stay out, or join in - one or the other. Just say'n.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Bob Weir.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> I guess it depends on the circles one is in. Feherty has actually gained some main stream traction with his interview show, "Feherty". My guess is that 10 times the people that know who Feherty is vs. say George Hincapie.


About all I know of golf is that some guy named Tiger used to be good at it. But I have at least _heard_ of this Feherty guy because commercials for his show play during other shows I watch. Good on him for being a cyclist. :thumbsup:


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

loskaos said:


> Ethan Suplee , damn I have a stupid happy face in class , My name is earl is my favorite show.
> 
> Ethan Suplee Downsizes | Rapha





T K said:


> That's what happens when you lose about 200 pounds.


But his KNEE is sagging! 


bmwk100 said:


> Interesting that numerous motorcycle racers have been mentioned. I wonder if there is a correlation between riding motorcycles and bicycles? I've ridden motorcycles for twenty years and two of the guys in my motorcycle club ride with my bicycle club.


Yes. They both have 2 wheels and handlebars 


askmass said:


> RON PAUL is said to ride 20-30 miles a day every day he can, and has for most of his life.
> 
> Also, Gary Johnson, of the Libertarian party is a fairly hardcore roadie and also rides MTB.
> 
> ...


The politics in this made it irrelephant.


Andrew L said:


> Elbowz is a damn good team. Not sure if you guys heard about their manager, Nick, who was hit by a car riding solo to a team training ride. He's messed up pretty bad and has a long road to recovery.
> 
> Post from the team blog:
> https://elbowzracing.com/2012/04/lucky-day-7-well-kinda/


I've been following the team for quite awhile - since before I started riding myself, actually. Total bummer about Nick.

Have you seen Ben's success lately in Europe?!



Clipped_in said:


> Shawn Bradley - former NBA player rides. He was on a century ride I did a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kinda sucks that people that tall ride bikes because the bike looks RIDICULOUS! Haha.


Andrew L said:


> Cheryl Crow:
> View attachment 255662


Well, that one isn't really surprising


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of Robin Williams’s personal collection of 50+ bikes!

I have a feeling it would be one of the finest collections out there. He is very passionate about cycling and from the bikes I have seen him on the guy has great taste in bikes. I can only imagine he has at least one of everything worth having.

Oh, and props to Robin for not shaving his legs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Imaking20 said:


> ...The bike looks RIDICULOUS!


Yes it does, but IMO anyone on a bike is a good thing.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

bmwk100 said:


> Interesting that numerous motorcycle racers have been mentioned. I wonder if there is a correlation between riding motorcycles and bicycles? I've ridden motorcycles for twenty years and two of the guys in my motorcycle club ride with my bicycle club.


A lot of motorcycle racers ride bicycles as they need to be aerobically fit and cycling is low impact. Almost all the top supercross/motocross riders train on road bikes and/or mountain bikes and it is not uncommon to hear them thank a bicycle company when they are on the podium doing the sponsor roll. A lot of them are hooked up by Specialized, for example I have heard both Ryan Villopoto and Chad Reed thanking Specialized on the podium. Ryan Dungey rides Trek and has mentioned them, Andrew Short has a hookup with Scott, and so on. Eli Tomac obviously rides a Tomac MTB! But a Trek on the road.

The pavement crowd also ride on the road bikes. Cal Crutchlow who was world Superbike champ in 2010 and now does MotoGP trains with Mark Cavendish from time to time. Ben Spies, already mentioned, is an avid cyclist. I think Nicky Hayden and the Bostrom brothers are also big on road cycling.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Mark Udall, US Senator (CO) is a big proponent of cycling, both road and mountain biking. I can't find any photos of him on the bike though.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Clipped_in said:


> Yes it does, but IMO anyone on a bike is a good thing.


+1. Thank you. I was thinking the same thing. If they are on a bike rather than a car, then I won't complain about the type of bike, their accessories, or clothing. They are on a bike so that's a win for the environment and personal health.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

By the way, here's another list of athletes on the bikes.

LeBron James - 2012 - Sports Figures On Bicycles - Photos - SI.com


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob C
Tim Commerford did the Race across America with team surfing USA


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Clipped_in said:


> Yes it does, but IMO anyone on a bike is a good thing.


Agreed, my comment was partially in jest. The aesthetics of the bike obviously aren't as important as the person actually being on the bike - but I can still poke a little fun.


Eric_H said:


> The pavement crowd also ride on the road bikes. Cal Crutchlow who was world Superbike champ in 2010 and now does MotoGP trains with Mark Cavendish from time to time. Ben Spies, already mentioned, is an avid cyclist. I think Nicky Hayden and the Bostrom brothers are also big on road cycling.


Cal was Supersport Champ - Spies was Superbike champ in 2010 
Nicky Hayden and Ben Spies live together in Italy so I assume Nicky is still quite into cycling. I follow Ben Bostrom on Strava and that guy is a beast. As is Josh Hayes.


rkdvsm said:


> +1. Thank you. I was thinking the same thing. If they are on a bike rather than a car, then I won't complain about the type of bike, their accessories, or clothing. They are on a bike so that's a win for the environment and personal health.


I wasn't complaining - merely having a bit of fun. And I don't ride my bike for the environment...


----------



## tibianchidave (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ray Lewis*

Ray Lewis, LB Baltimore Ravens, he has some kind of training DVDs centering around cycling.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Imaking20 said:


> Agreed, my comment was partially in jest. The aesthetics of the bike obviously aren't as important as the person actually being on the bike - but I can still poke a little fun.
> 
> Cal was Supersport Champ - Spies was Superbike champ in 2010
> Nicky Hayden and Ben Spies live together in Italy so I assume Nicky is still quite into cycling. I follow Ben Bostrom on Strava and that guy is a beast. As is Josh Hayes.
> ...


Who said you were complaining? I said that I, personally, won't complain when I see what others are riding. I wasn't even thinking about you. Do drivers drive cars to pollute the environment? No. It's just a by-product of that activity. Whether you ride for environmental reasons or not, you choosing to ride a bike over a car helps the environment. That was my point.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

No one to add -- everyone I'd heard of is already on here -- but cool thread.


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

Sen. Scott Brown of Mass. kicked my butt in an Olympic Tri a few years back. He has ridden the Pan Mass with Sen. Kerry.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

George W is still Apparantly a big time cyclist.... I was watching fox news this morning and they were talking about the annual " Warrior 100k" in which I believe it's 20 service men/women will ride a 100k with him.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jeeper006 said:


> George W is still Apparantly a big time cyclist.... I was watching fox news this morning and they were talking about the annual " Warrior 100k" in which I believe it's 20 service men/women will ride a 100k with him.


Did you check out the Lebron James sportsillustrated link I put on earlier? There's a pic of GW with Lance riding together.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Imaking20 said:


> Cal was Supersport Champ - Spies was Superbike champ in 2010
> Nicky Hayden and Ben Spies live together in Italy so I assume Nicky is still quite into cycling. I follow Ben Bostrom on Strava and that guy is a beast. As is Josh Hayes.


Josh's wife who is also a fellow AMA racer, Melissa Paris also races bicycles with USAC. 

The Official Website - USA Cycling


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've heard that George W. Bush is pretty fast and gets a kick out of dropping people. 

Jared Leto rides, as well as Shemar Moore. 

Saggy knee or not, it is good to see Ethan Suplee looking fitter and riding a bike. I thought he was going to die in a couple of years from a heart attack; he was enormous.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

rkdvsm said:


> Who said you were complaining? I said that I, personally, won't complain when I see what others are riding. I wasn't even thinking about you. Do drivers drive cars to pollute the environment? No. It's just a by-product of that activity. Whether you ride for environmental reasons or not, you choosing to ride a bike over a car helps the environment. That was my point.


I misunderstood your comment. My apologies. :thumbsup:


charlox5 said:


> Josh's wife who is also a fellow AMA racer, Melissa Paris also races bicycles with USAC.
> 
> The Official Website - USA Cycling


I'm quite familiar with Melissa but didn't know she cycled competitively! Woot!


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

Does Salma Hayek ride, cause I'd like to see her kitted out.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*Uncle Albert*

Rockin' it old school


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 28, 2011)

BigTex_BMC said:


> Does Salma Hayek ride, cause I'd like to see her kitted out.


I second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm watching Matthew Broderick on Jimmy Fallon's show right now, talking about riding his road bike in New York City.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

*She's not just a material girl*

Madonna


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Madonna


Wow. She has good taste.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I passed Shawn on a ride. I ride a 62 and his was a good foot taller than my bike. 

Aaron Eckhart rides (Harvey Dent in Batman)


----------



## JWALK (Apr 14, 2011)

tibianchidave said:


> Ray Lewis, LB Baltimore Ravens, he has some kind of training DVDs centering around cycling.


Ray Lewis credits cycling for his longevity in the NFL.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

hopefully there are more pictures of celebs riding. I have really enjoyed this thread. Props +1 to the OP


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy crap - I didn't realize who that guy was until you just mentioned Remember the Titans.


That guy has lost a person! That's flippin awesome!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> Saggy knee or not, it is good to see Ethan Suplee looking fitter and riding a bike. I thought he was going to die in a couple of years from a heart attack; he was enormous.


No doubt. I didn't recognize him in the pic w/ his bike. That guy was pretty big in Remember the Titans. Good for him!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's Bush


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Lee Iacocca.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Audrey Hepburn. There are probably a few here that remember her.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Elvis.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Heres Robin Williams.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

John Kerry.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

redondoaveb said:


> Here's Bush


Hey, the thread title is _famous_ people who ride, not _infamous_ people who ride! Sheesh!


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

Lou Reed


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Almira Gulch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4kiXh8YOzk


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Jimmy Carter.


What is he riding? That's pretty bada$$ed!!


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

loskaos said:


> Ethan Suplee , damn I have a stupid happy face in class , My name is earl is my favorite show.
> 
> Ethan Suplee Downsizes | Rapha


That doesn't look like a schooner.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Former football player Dhani Jones rides. And for the Chicago Bears fans, former player now sports reporter Mike Adamle rides. I saw Mike at the Bike The Drive event last year and spent the entire time chasing him. He's _FAST_!


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

Bogey looks good on a bike.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Hey, the thread title is _famous_ people who ride, not _infamous_ people who ride! Sheesh!


Okay, this should satisfy you. :yikes:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

lots more celebrities and pics here...

Cozy Beehive: Celebrities Who Ride Their Bicycles


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Her stuff looks just fine to me.


Meh, I've seen lots of women look much better on regular 'ol group rides. And just look at how locked those elbows are.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Bill Walton; An avid cyclist:
> .


That head tube looks to be as long as my top tube.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

jefflichty said:


> Robin Williams with his new pinarello dogma


And the chain is on the big ring!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Adam Sandler should totally write a song about this.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Technically, I guess he's a famous person the "rode", but you can't have this discussion without mentioning the late, great Paul Newman.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+paul+newman+bicycle&view=detail&mid=8E6D57F7F7F8CEA1ECD48E6D57F7F7F8CEA1ECD4&first=0&qpvt=youtube+paul+newman+bicycle


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

*northfield, mn*



JCavilia said:


> That's pretty cool that you've ridden with Vanska. My daughter went to St. Olaf College and sang in the choir there, and once performed with the Minn Orch under his direction.



st. olaf has a gorgeous campus! having run NCAA Div III track and cross country (though i was not a national caliber 8k cross country guy! ha!) at nebraska wesleyan, we had a couple of national championships that were held at st. olaf. always loved going!

as far as famous people, i don't personally or impersonally know any who ride bikes.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 10, 2010)

All those who said about Ben Stiller being a rider... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsHMnjIk-o8


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

So apparently Stiller isn't good at that either...


Well the up side is that's probably the funniest 5 minutes I've heard out of him in as many years.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses. Just been sittin back tak'n it all in.

Article today in WSJ about Sir Paul Smith (fashion dude). He'd originally wanted to be a pro road cyclist but a bad crash ended that idea and put him in the hospital for a few months. He's good friends with Cav and rides with him a bunch. Has a thing for bespoke frame builders (and apparently a great collection of frames and signed jersey's).


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Robin Williams and his new Pinarello Dogma2


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

No, it's not me:

View attachment 257008


----------



## rbnyc (Feb 22, 2009)

Juzzy004 said:


> Robin Williams and his new Pinarello Dogma2


I doubt that he shaves his legs since I don't believe that there is a commercially available blade that could do it (if you've ever noticed that guy's body hair).


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Then there's Angelina on a low end Schwinn with a loose chain.


----------

